# Bernd Eichinger ist tot



## Crash (25 Jan. 2011)

Mit nur 61 Jahren erlitt die Filmlegende am Montagabend unerwartet während eines Essens im Familienkreis in Los Angeles einen Herzinfarkt.

Seine Filmproduktionsfirma Constantin Film trauert: „Wir alle sind geschockt von dieser unfassbaren Nachricht und fühlen mit der Familie und den Angehörigen, denen unsere tiefe Anteilnahme und herzliches Beileid gilt. Mit Bernd verlieren wir einen Freund und Weggefährten, unsere Trauer und den Schmerz kann man nicht in Worte fassen. Bernd war über 30 Jahre lang das Herz der Constantin Film und hat die Filmindustrie national wie international geprägt.“

Schauspieler und Regisseur Til Schweiger legte im Rahmen der Premiere seines neuen Films „Kokowääh“ eine Schweigeminute für seinen Mentor ein. Schweiger wurde mit der Eichinger-Ko-Produktion „Manta, Manta“ zum Star.

Seinen großen Durchbruch feierte Eichinger 1981 mit dem Drogendrama „Christiane F. – Wir Kinder vom Bahnhof Zoo“. Mit Filmen wie „Die unendliche Geschichte“ (1984), „Der Name der Rose“ (1986), „Der Untergang“ (2004), „Fantastic Four“ (2005), „Das Parfum“ (2006), „Der Baader Meinhof Komplex“ (2008) war Eichinger Deutschlands wichtigster Produzent, er gehörte zu den erfolgreichsten Filmgrößen der Welt.

Im vergangenen Jahr wurde er beim Deutschen Filmpreis für sein Lebenswerk geehrt.

Er hinterlässt seine Ehefrau Katja und eine Tochter, die 29-jährige TV-Moderatorin Nina Eichinger.

Quelle: Deutschlands größter Filmproduzent: Bernd Eichinger ist tot - Star News - Unterhaltung - Leute - Bild.de


----------



## Spezi30 (25 Jan. 2011)

Bild ist zwar nicht die zuverlässigste Quelle, ich befürchte aber, es wird wahr sein


----------



## stepi (26 Jan. 2011)

Spezi30 schrieb:


> Bild ist zwar nicht die zuverlässigste Quelle, ich befürchte aber, es wird wahr sein



Es ist leider wahr, ich habe diese schockierende Nachricht in den Heute-Nachrichten gehört und gesehen! 

R.I.P Bernd Eichinger

Mein aufrichtiges Beileid an seine Ehefrau und an seine Tochter Nina Eichinger.


----------



## astrosfan (26 Jan. 2011)

Leider ist es wahr. Ein echter Schock. 

Eichinger war ein Gigant - an fast allen großen deutschen Filmerfolgen beteiligt.
Ein Visionär mit dem Mumm in den Knochen Risiken einzugehen und dem Rückgrat es durchzustehen.
Quo Vadis deutscher Film?

R.I.P. Bernd Eichinger


----------



## Katzun (26 Jan. 2011)

sehr tragisch, er war ein ganz großer!

R.I.P


----------



## congo64 (26 Jan. 2011)

Mein Mitgefühl gilt seiner Frau, seiner Tochter Nina und den anderen Angehörigen und Freunden.

Er hinterlässt uns Filmgeschichte und reisst eine grosse Lücke in die Welt des guten Filmes.


----------

